# What is a Bortz dot?



## derekleffew (Aug 25, 2008)

No cheating. Please cite the origin as well as the definition.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 25, 2008)

I have no idea, so I'm going to guess and then google it.
My wild guess is--
A Bortz dot is a term for the F1 point used in bench focusing to describe the theoretical point source (the dot the light would originate at), named for Alfred Charcoaldabs Bortz.


----------



## quarterfront (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm game. Okay, it's....

I got no idea.


----------



## philhaney (Aug 28, 2008)

Serendipity said:


> I have no idea, so I'm going to guess and then google it.
> My wild guess is--
> A Bortz dot is a term for the F1 point used in bench focusing to describe the theoretical point source (the dot the light would originate at), named for Alfred Charcoaldabs Bortz.



I tried Googling it and came up with nothing. 

Yah got me.....

So, I give. What _IS _a Bortz dot.....?


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 28, 2008)

I'd like to give STEVETERRY, ship, SteveB, BillESC, and especially JD (hint!), an opportunity to answer.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Sep 2, 2008)

While I still have no idea, a wikipedia re-direct took me from "Bortz" to "Diamond".


----------



## BillESC (Sep 2, 2008)

Is it pale blue?


----------



## TimMiller (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm still waiting for the answer..... I have no idea without making some calls and doing some research.


----------



## DavidDaMonkey (Sep 4, 2008)

If it's not on Google, it doesn't exist. Cmon! Prove me wrong!


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 4, 2008)

Try Google again, and prepare to be embarrassed.


----------



## DavidDaMonkey (Sep 4, 2008)

Well at least it wasn't there when I originally looked, ha!


----------



## highschooltech (Sep 7, 2008)

DavidDaMonkey said:


> If it's not on Google, it doesn't exist. Cmon! Prove me wrong!



Yes because we all know that Google is the ultimate authority on everything.


----------



## SteveB (Sep 9, 2008)

Derek

Never heard of it, or maybe was told it 30 years ago....

SB


----------



## BillESC (Sep 9, 2008)

Earth.


----------



## JD (Sep 23, 2008)

Sorry to disappoint but I actually have no idea! 
(Unless it's that big blue dot you see for hours after glancing at an open arc  )


----------



## soundlight (Sep 23, 2008)

Derek put it in the glossary a little while back... http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/glossarys/8867-bortz-dot.html. Now if only he'd find a print or reliable internet reference!


----------

